# Audi 2.7T Coolant Leak Info



## FlyboyS4 (Jun 20, 2006)

I made the original post in the Audi Lounge forum.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2671306


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi 2.7T Coolant Leak Info (FlyboyS4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Im not going to say no. But I have never seen mixing on 2.7T's. The sodioum could be comming from millions of things. Mixing is very common on the 1.8Ts through the oil cooler, but thats an instant total mix, not somthing that happens over time.
2.7T's are very notorious for leaking from the auxillary water pump under the intake manifold. When they leak the coolant will just pool up on the intake manifold. If anything the coolant is sitting there and leaking into the engine through the valley under the intake. The coolant will not fall to the ground so its not a noticable leak.
Take off the front engine cover that has the "V6 BITURBO" lettering on it and look under the upper intake manifold for signs of coolant leakage. If anywhere thats how coolant is getting into the engine.


----------

